# Discount on puppy???



## 77wolf77 (Nov 13, 2010)

Hello to all.
After looking around on internet, and finally i have pick out the breeder and i want a GSD pup from this breeder, but the pup will be $2800 usd, can i ask discount from this breeder? to about $2400 usd or i can not?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Well, you can always ASK. Doesn't mean they won't say no. What is your reason for asking for a discount? Is there something wrong with the puppy, or not in the breed standard?


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

Thats double what I paid. Where is the breeder? Mine was in the midwest region of the US.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

What type of GSD is this?


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Hmmm, most good GSD in my area run from about $1300 to 1700. Why is this pup so much? Are you having him shipped and that is part of the cost?

You can ask for a discount but I doubt you will get it.


----------



## 77wolf77 (Nov 13, 2010)

Thanks to all. The breeder is Atlanta Working Dogs | German shepherd breeders | German shepherd puppies | Protection dogs | Obedience trained puppies| , this breeder had 2 Dam and 2 Sire from Mittelwest German Shepherd puppies for sale, German Shepherd Dogs for sale, Titan and Odin. Titan' pups will be $3k including house, crate and basic obedience. Odin' pup will be $2800 including house, crate and basic obedience. I will come to Atlanta for pick up.


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

I agree, that is alot of money!! It never hurts to ask!! She might give you some money off if no one else wants to buy the dog and the breeder has had it for a while....but then you risk losing the dog!


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

That's way too much for a GS puppy, even if it's 'house trained', crate trained, and has it's basic obedience down. You can do all three of those yourself for way less then $1500 IMO (I'm assuming an untrained pup is $1500 and it's $3000 for a 'trained' one). Those are some nice looking sires/dams though. I doubt they'll give you a discount, but it never hurts to ask.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Actually that's not really an unheard of price for a German Showline Puppy. I know people who have dogs from Mittelwest that paid what I consider extravagant for a discounted coated dog. 

You can ask for a discount. You might even get it if the breeder is having difficulty moving the puppies in this economy for that price and is impressed with you as a potential puppy owner. However, on the other end they most certainly may say No and be turned off of you as a puppy owner for asking. Just depends on the breeder and the situation.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Showline puppies are more expensive. They seem to run about $3000. Looks like they have some really nice dogs.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

Verivus said:


> That's way too much for a GS puppy, even if it's 'house trained', crate trained, and has it's basic obedience down. You can do all three of those yourself for way less then $1500 IMO (I'm assuming an untrained pup is $1500 and it's $3000 for a 'trained' one). Those are some nice looking sires/dams though. I doubt they'll give you a discount, but it never hurts to ask.


I agree. Plus, we paid like $80.00 for puppy classes to assist with training.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

This is about normal for a German showline puppy. They start about $3000 and go up from there.


----------



## Denali Girl (Nov 20, 2010)

Are you going to show the dog? This IMO is a bit high and please note, you don't always get what you pay for.


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

Elaine said:


> This is about normal for a German showline puppy. They start about $3000 and go up from there.


Wow, really? I was never interested in showlines personally so I had no idea. :crazy:


----------



## 77wolf77 (Nov 13, 2010)

Denali Girl said:


> Are you going to show the dog? This IMO is a bit high and please note, you don't always get what you pay for.


Thanks for all. No, im not going to show the dog, just for companion with me and my wife, but i'm in love with show-line with black and deep red colors, Titan from Mittlewest, or Amigo from Gunbil.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

I just pm'd you. Yes that is normal for a SL (and they go up from there). I have two mittelwest dogs. I love the black and red showlines as well. My are beautiful and have wonderful tempraments.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Can you buy the puppy and not have it pre-trained maybe at a discount? What do they consider "basic" obedience anyway and how old will the pup be when it comes home? It sounds like the price is fair and their site looked nice as well. If this is the pup you want in the grand scheme of things I wouldn't ask though it could convey to the breeder finances are tight- JMO


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Although it is normal for SL puppies to be sold for higher prices....it is not necessary.
YES....when a breeding is done "out of this country" the initial costs for the breeding is higher, thus understandable that the purchase price of the puppies can be higher.
BUT...at $3000+...you are paying for a business Kennel name.....not exactly for the puppy.
You can absolutely find excellent pedigreed puppies, from dedicated breeders, for less than $3000+.
Many breeders (including myself) sell available puppies to qualified homes for the average prices of $1500 to $1800.

I am always amazed at what people are willing to pay.....
JMO


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

I have also seen puppies sell up to $8000 for a "top show prospect"......that's plain foolish and crazy.

Let me also add...I am not "bashing" breeders who do sell their puppies at very high prices....I am simply stating that it is not* necessary* to pay such extremes for excellent, genetically sound, show line puppies..(capable of doing very well in the venues).
In the end....a person should buy the puppy that they want.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

My German showline dogs were $1500, but they're also longcoats. You can definitely find one out of good lines for less than $3000. Halo, my WGWL girl, was $1200.


----------



## 77wolf77 (Nov 13, 2010)

robinhuerta just send you a message.
Thanks to all for helping about getting a puppy. i will spend more time and look for more.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/urgent/147304-decatur-ga-id-38289-2yr-sable-male-stunning.html

How about a bit older dog?


----------



## 77wolf77 (Nov 13, 2010)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/urgent/147304-decatur-ga-id-38289-2yr-sable-male-stunning.html
> 
> How about a bit older dog?


 That is a beautiful dog. But i want a show-line GSD.
thanks for asking.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

77wolf77 said:


> That is a beautiful dog. But i want a show-line GSD.
> thanks for asking.


Sadly, there are TONS of high quality dogs of ALL breeds in shelters! AKC and German showlines and working lines can all end up getting 'dumped' after landing in homes with irresponsible owners.....

If you are interested in showing and titling a dog though................. you will need the paperwork from the more $$$$ dogs. But the cost of a puppy is the 'cheap' thing compared to all the classes and shows and time to put in for that!!!


----------



## 77wolf77 (Nov 13, 2010)

Zoeys mom said:


> Can you buy the puppy and not have it pre-trained maybe at a discount? What do they consider "basic" obedience anyway and how old will the pup be when it comes home? It sounds like the price is fair and their site looked nice as well. If this is the pup you want in the grand scheme of things I wouldn't ask though it could convey to the breeder finances are tight- JMO



I'm living in apartment, that' why an older pup with trained around 5-8 months will be better for me. 
Thanks


----------



## 77wolf77 (Nov 13, 2010)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> Sadly, there are TONS of high quality dogs of ALL breeds in shelters! AKC and German showlines and working lines can all end up getting 'dumped' after landing in homes with irresponsible owners.....
> 
> If you are interested in showing and titling a dog though................. you will need the paperwork from the more $$$$ dogs. But the cost of a puppy is the 'cheap' thing compared to all the classes and shows and time to put in for that!!!


Thanks for advise MaggieRoseLee, I'm interesting with show-line with black/red, with wonderful temperament, but i'm not interesting in titling, i'm just looking for companion, my dog will be happy everyday, and alway healthy, so he can stay with me more than 15 years (life expectancy around 13 years on German Shepherd Dog Information and Pictures, German Shepherd Dogs). That is my goal


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I have some news for you....even a 5-8 month old pup is going to require a ton of training and exercise on your part. Also, even pre-trained dogs may not respond immediately to a new owner especially if your not using the same commands, methods, and motivation. From 4 months to a 1 year is when pups are at their worst so keep an open mind if price is a factor and showing is not.


----------



## 77wolf77 (Nov 13, 2010)

Zoeys mom said:


> I have some news for you....even a 5-8 month old pup is going to require a ton of training and exercise on your part. Also, even pre-trained dogs may not respond immediately to a new owner especially if your not using the same commands, methods, and motivation. From 4 months to a 1 year is when pups are at their worst so keep an open mind if price is a factor and showing is not.


 Really? Thanks a lot Zoeys mom. This is good lesson for me. Like you said, so i have to pick a young dog from 12 months?? But the young dog with some trained are usually around more than $4000, right?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

If you aren't trained to train your pup all that training could be lost. 
That is why it is important for _you_ to be involved in it. It is really a life long thing, not a one time class you take and your dog is all trained. Look at the different threads here...you'll see there are everyday problems that need addressing with this breed.
Even a 4 yr old dog may need more training because the new owner doesn't know how to deal with these smarties.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I.m not saying get an older dog really. Just pointing out all dogs are trained differently so you would have to understand how the dog was trained in the first place and continue those methods, commands, and motivators to be successful. For instance if the dog is clicker trained you need to know that up front, if the dog is ball crazy but not into treats that too is important. and if down means get off the bed and not lie down well that could become confusing.

It sounds like you want a pre trained dog because you live in an apartment and are busy so I'm wondering if you understand what your getting into. Pre trained does not mean well behaved or well socialized. As a matter of fact it's harder to socialize the dog the older they are. Breeders can't usually take all the pups out one and one to meet and greet new people, sounds, and places which could pose potential problems for you down the road.

Any dog coming into a new environment is not going to automatically listen to you and like I already mentioned you are going to have to work with the breeder and learn their methods and commands so you are being consistent. This dog is also going to need a ton and I mean a ton of exercise because GSD's are known for becoming bored and destructive. They need at the very least 2 30 minute off leash sessions a day where they are able to burn off all that energy- a under exercised dog is a nightmare and will not be able to focus let alone listen to you. 

I think your looking for the easy way out wanting a dog that comes to you already trained and I don't want you to be disappointed when this puppy becomes more work than you are able to put in. I love GSD's but they are not for everyone for sure. I would get a puppy untrained so you guys can learn together and spend that extra money on obedience classes so you learn how to be your dogs leader, can socialize the pup young, and learn how to teach and maintain basic obedience. For a beginner this is the best way to go because without any training experience it is going to be hard to mimic the breeders methods. I also would be worried an older pup without socialization would not do well in a beginner home that hasn't learned how to socialize a dog. So I say 8 week old pup of your choice, obedience classes, and lot of exercise is your best bet


----------



## 77wolf77 (Nov 13, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> If you aren't trained to train your pup all that training could be lost.
> That is why it is important for _you_ to be involved in it. It is really a life long thing, not a one time class you take and your dog is all trained. Look at the different threads here...you'll see there are everyday problems that need addressing with this breed.
> Even a 4 yr old dog may need more training because the new owner doesn't know how to deal with these smarties.


Thanks onyx'girl, i will go back school for GSD


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Great idea!!! Good luck in your search and happy training!


----------



## 77wolf77 (Nov 13, 2010)

Zoeys mom said:


> I.m not saying get an older dog really. Just pointing out all dogs are trained differently so you would have to understand how the dog was trained in the first place and continue those methods, commands, and motivators to be successful. For instance if the dog is clicker trained you need to know that up front, if the dog is ball crazy but not into treats that too is important. and if down means get off the bed and not lie down well that could become confusing.
> 
> It sounds like you want a pre trained dog because you live in an apartment and are busy so I'm wondering if you understand what your getting into. Pre trained does not mean well behaved or well socialized. As a matter of fact it's harder to socialize the dog the older they are. Breeders can't usually take all the pups out one and one to meet and greet new people, sounds, and places which could pose potential problems for you down the road.
> 
> ...


Thanks again Zoeys mom, i remembers this lesson. I will spend more time to learn and understand about GSD before get one. Thanks to all


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

robinhuerta said:


> Many breeders (including myself) sell available puppies to qualified homes for the average prices of $1500 to $1800


Wow... only $1500-$1800 for one of your pups, robin? From what i've read and heard about your breeding and dogs, that seems like a steal (In a good way of course! ) Good to know!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

77wolf77 said:


> I'm living in apartment, that' why an older pup with trained around 5-8 months will be better for me.
> Thanks


To be honest, they may be worse at 5-8 months than they are at 8+ weeks or around the time when a puppy is ready to leave it's litter.

At 8 weeks, at least they're small and manageable. At around 8 months, they're rambunctious teenagers in an adult body. The 5-12 month old time is definitely no walk in the park.

I hope you know what you're getting yourself into with this breed.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

77wolf77 said:


> Really? Thanks a lot Zoeys mom. This is good lesson for me. Like you said, so i have to pick a young dog from 12 months?? But the young dog with some trained are usually around more than $4000, right?


Actually if you are looking for a dog from US show lines you can find an older puppy/young adult that the breeder was hoping to be a good show dog who just did not pan out in the show ring and can most likely get a good financial deal on. But make sure that if you do go this way - then check with the breeder to make sure that the dog was NOT a just in the kennel dog while they had them growing up, but instead was in a house environment a lot!


----------



## luvsables (May 7, 2007)

Wow, I never knew there was such a thing as a "Trained Puppy" and IMO no puppy is worth that amount of money. I can't believe people fall for this type of marketing.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Thank you Lucy Dog! That's a very nice, appreciated comment.
We will not omit a puppy from a great, loving, responsible home because the owners have limited finances.....*ask anyone who knows us*.
I think the price we ask is "fair"..not cheap...just fair..
After all, I'd rather you spend the money (on) your puppy, instead of (for) your puppy.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

robinhuerta said:


> Thank you Lucy Dog! That's a very nice, appreciated comment.
> We will not omit a puppy from a great, loving, responsible home because the owners have limited finances.....*ask anyone who knows us*.
> I think the price we ask is "fair"..not cheap...just fair..
> After all, I'd rather you spend the money (on) your puppy, instead of (for) your puppy.


Hi Robin, when I tried clicking on your site i got some strange site selling a lot of different stuff. Is that what I should have gotten?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Robin's website has been down for some time. She mentioned recently that she's working on a new site.


----------



## Denali Girl (Nov 20, 2010)

Welcome

http://www.hollowhillsgsd.com/

Here are some more breeders if you didn't make a choise yet....all or most are the "black and red" that you are looking for but your not going to spend 3k on a dog...and if you look at the Wilhendorf site you will see a dog named Teejay, not a "show dog" per say but read his accomplishments I'm sure you will be pleased.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Denali Girl said:


> ...and if you look at the Wilhendorf site you will see a dog named Teejay, not a "show dog" per say but read his accomplishments I'm sure you will be pleased.


Actually, Teejay is very much a show dog. He's shown under the German system rather than the AKC, but he's still a showline dog.


----------



## Denali Girl (Nov 20, 2010)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Actually, Teejay is very much a show dog. He's shown under the German system rather than the AKC, but he's still a showline dog.


 
Yes I guess I said that wrong. Sorry. My point was that you can get his pups for a reasonable price.


----------



## 77wolf77 (Nov 13, 2010)

Denali Girl said:


> Welcome
> 
> http://www.hollowhillsgsd.com/
> 
> Here are some more breeders if you didn't make a choise yet....all or most are the "black and red" that you are looking for but your not going to spend 3k on a dog...and if you look at the Wilhendorf site you will see a dog named Teejay, not a "show dog" per say but read his accomplishments I'm sure you will be pleased.


Thanks Denali Girl for recommend some breeders, i will check on them.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

77Wolf77, did you say where you're located. We've got a 7 month old German Showline male in Austin, TX GSD rescue. He's my current foster.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

I think you're looking in way too high of a price range for a pet quality GSD in my honest opinion. Have you considered how you're going to exercise your dog since you live in an apartment and i'm assuming don't have a fenced yard? What floor do you live on? Are you up for running stairs to take him/her out every hour on a leash? Just food for thought


----------



## 77wolf77 (Nov 13, 2010)

Deuce said:


> I think you're looking in way too high of a price range for a pet quality GSD in my honest opinion. Have you considered how you're going to exercise your dog since you live in an apartment and i'm assuming don't have a fenced yard? What floor do you live on? Are you up for running stairs to take him/her out every hour on a leash? Just food for thought


I'm live on 2nd floor. Umm, exercise? we will take him out 2 times per day on sunny day, and run on treadmill on rainy day. Will it be ok? I will do my best to keep him happy and healthy


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

77wolf77 said:


> I'm live on 2nd floor. Umm, exercise? we will take him out 2 times per day on sunny day, and run on treadmill on rainy day. Will it be ok? I will do my best to keep him happy and healthy


I wouldn't do the treadmill....too many injuries and as a young dog it's not good for their joints to run that much  As for taking him out 2 times a day...what will you do with him once you're out?  I think you're on the right track


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

GSD's don't melt, rain won't hurt them a bit. I'm not a fan of treadmills. Tedious way to get exercise.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Also you'd need to buy a special dog treadmill, very few human treadmills are long enough for the stride length of a GSD.


----------



## 77wolf77 (Nov 13, 2010)

Deuce said:


> I wouldn't do the treadmill....too many injuries and as a young dog it's not good for their joints to run that much  As for taking him out 2 times a day...what will you do with him once you're out?  I think you're on the right track


 My wife can take care of him when i'm at work. Ohhh, I didn't know about too many injuries by treadmill.


----------



## 77wolf77 (Nov 13, 2010)

Liesje said:


> Also you'd need to buy a special dog treadmill, very few human treadmills are long enough for the stride length of a GSD.


Thanks Liesje to let me know about dog treadmill.


----------



## 77wolf77 (Nov 13, 2010)

I was looking on The pedigree tool for professionals - and saw this Male for sale Exceptional Young Male, son of NASS VA2 Ricco (112509) - German shepherd dog.
What do you think about this puppy? $1500 with good pedigree+shipping fee.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Liesje said:


> Also you'd need to buy a special dog treadmill, very few human treadmills are long enough for the stride length of a GSD.



Yeah. I learned that lesson the expensive way.


----------



## ALPHA (Dec 30, 2010)

No offense, but I think that is too much to pay for a dog; most of the AKC reg GSD I have seen go for 1,000 to 1,500 USD.. This is just my opinion though, no offense..


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

ALPHA said:


> No offense, but I think that is too much to pay for a dog; most of the AKC reg GSD I have seen go for 1,000 to 1,500 USD.. This is just my opinion though, no offense..


Some people think that's too much to pay for a dog when you get get a purebred puppy off craigslist for $300. And some people think that's too much when you can get "free to good home." $2500 is about the market rate for a German Showline puppy. Whether you or I would pay that is another story.


----------



## ALPHA (Dec 30, 2010)

Emoore said:


> Some people think that's too much to pay for a dog when you get get a purebred puppy off craigslist for $300. And some people think that's too much when you can get "free to good home." $2500 is about the market rate for a German Showline puppy. Whether you or I would pay that is another story.


 True, I agree... it depends on what you want your dog for... in my case, I bought my ALPHA for $250 and he is AKC registered, but I just want him for a family pet and so far so good he is getting the job done just fine...


----------

